# christywisty (re laparoscopy)



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

I've had my surgery date booked for Mar 11. I have a few more questions? The last couple of months my stomach appears to be tremendously bloated-- will this effect having the laparoscopy? When you have had this procedure, did they remove the endo and is so did it help?What kind of symptoms did you experience that led them to do the surgery? I have extreme pelvic pain during my cycle. This month was so bad that I lived on pain killers for three days and they hardly touched the pain. Any additional advice is more than welcome.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Good luck with your surgery tomorow, Carol. Bump for christywisty.


----------



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Thanks, Susan!I am a little nervous, but the more I read about it, I feel better. Thanks for thinking about me.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Best wishes! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

Carol,I've been so exhausted and haven't signed in for a long time. I do apologize for my absence, and I hope your surgery went well. We agreed to my first laparoscopy after I had spent eight years or so trying just about everything I could to control the pain. By the time I had my first surgery, I was having cramps on a daily basis, and that is still the case today, even after an additional surgery to cut the nerves going into my uterus.It really varies between patients. My case just seems to be a very stubborn and complicated one, but I wouldn't lose hope. When they remove the endo, you might see some improvement within a few months. Don't get too frustrated, though, if you end up needing another laparoscopy. I know many endo patients who didn't start seeing relief until the second surgery.Do take care of yourself in recovery. If you have any questions or just want someone to talk to, you can email me at christywisty###hotmail.com


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Dear CarolF, I hope that you are doing okay.I don't know if this will help you or not, but just in case, I will relate my experience to you. (I am sorry if I have related it to you already. I am too forgetful now to recall everyone I have responded too here and am not as a frequent visitor here as I used to be.) I had been on antibiotic therapy for acne which produced a lot of bloating, pain, and stooling problems. I was desperate for help, and since they couldn't figure out anything GI-wise for me, they sent me to a Gyno doc.. They did find endo (I had painful periods since I had begun my menses). They cauterized it. Afterwards, I was still having bloating problems and didn't want to do the oral med for endo, as the side-effects were acne and leg cramps. I already had these problems and thought the med would just make matters worse. So I went to another Gyno doc. who agreed to do a vag hyst. (not that I would recommend this for you).Of course, I had no more menstrual pain or bleeding, so that was good (I was done having children by this time). However, I continued to have the bloating discomfort and stooling problems. Then, I went to an allergen specialist who identified the problem as candida infection from the antibiotic, and food/chemical sensitivities as a result. The treatment for candida was diflucan (antifungal med) and I found that staying away from the allergens took care of the bloating too. I had been drinking a lot of juices and soda that contained too much acid, sugars, and chemical preservatives for my delicate system at that stage. Also, coffee is acid, and alcohol is fermented and has sugars. Citrus fruits and tomatoes also bother me. It was determined that I was sensitive to dairy whey and soy as well. I still have to stay away from these things today, and that was 6yrs. ago. When you are that uncomfortable, you do what you have to do. I wish you well soon. Your situation, of course, may be different than mine. Good luck to you Carol. M.


----------

